# 2003 International 4300 Plowing?



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Anyone have any experience running early 2000's international 4300's with the DT466 engine? i am looking at purchasing one at auction next week, it is 2wd but with a flat bed and 700 gallon liquid system on it i figure there should be plenty of weight. i plan on putting a 10' DXT on it. i was initially worried about the length but i found one that is 20' 4" which is four inches shorter than my F350 crew cab with 8 foot bed. Any feed back would be great. im sure it will push fine but any advice or things to keep an eye on would be much appreciated.


Thank you!!


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Air or juice brakes, how many miles, hours, any service records. Can you hear it run? Can u put a scanner on it?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

You'll love it over a 350-550, turning radius is amazing and it's a truck. No, I don't have one, but I have a couple Furds that are similar in size. 

You may not have a choice, but air brakes are much preferred over juice. 

And frames can be shortened if needed.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

168k miles, super high hours at like 14k. i can hear it run and it sounds ok, air breaks. my buddy is the service manager at a big international place, so worst can scenario he can do an inframe on it for like 4200.00. assuming i get it pretty cheap i can still dump 4200 in it and feel ok.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

this truck already has a super short frame, i almost thought it was a tractor when i first saw it. ill be able to put a 10-11 ft flat bed on it. If you dont mind me asking why are Air Brakes preferred? here in Connecticut you need a CDL with anything that has air brakes even if you are way under 26k....


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

also we put a scanner on it, it has 2 active electric codes, which is where they cut out the GPS, im ok with that i can fix it myself.

it has some inactive codes, injection control pressure, that was services 25k miles ago, electrical system battery voltage (alternator). and an unexepected reset DTC, im not sure which that one is.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

here is 1 of 4 available. not a spot of rust on it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Broncslefty7 said:


> If you dont mind me asking why are Air Brakes preferred?


Longer service life, easier to work on, easier to find parts for, cheaper to service and they provide superior braking.



Broncslefty7 said:


> here in Connecticut you need a CDL with anything that has air brakes even if you are way under 26k..


You have a link for that?

http://www.ct.gov/dmv/lib/dmv/20/29/ct_cdl_driver_manual_-_final_-_12-2015.pdf

Page 7 and 8 do not show that.

If your truck is under 26,001, no CDL required. If you have a regular operator's license, you can't get a air brake restriction, tank endorsement, doubles, etc. Someone is yanking your chain and\or misinterpreting the law. You can't get something when the vehicle doesn't require it. It would be like requiring you to have a motorcycle endorsement when you're not operating a motorcycle.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

I got to late 80's IHC 1954 with dt 466 one has 81K the other has 210K. The 210K mile one need a inframe at about 200K, Wet sleeve issues no big deal $2700.00. Both trucks been with me a long time and paid for there self over and over. These are mechanical and parts are cheap and service is to.

This could be different on a early 2000 but I have no reason to bash a dt 466. Trucks are comfortable with 10 ton plus. I think the 4900 is more comparable than the 4300 compared to the older 1954.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Mark, When i called the DMV this morning that is the answer i got from the CDL enforcement department.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

yeah the 4300 is like a step or 2 above a 550. i want to say it has 17k rears but id have to double check.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Broncslefty7 said:


> Mark, When i called the DMV this morning that is the answer i got from the CDL enforcement department.


Did you ask them for the statute number?

Ask them why you don't have an air brake restriction on your operators license right now?

If they tell you it's an endorsement you know they don't know what they're talking about.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

they said, it would require a CDL B with an endorsement.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Broncslefty7 said:


> they said, it would require a CDL B with an endorsement.


They're stupid or lying to you or both.

Tell them you want to see the statute.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Sounds good.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

that truck has a nice short wheel base on it also.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

The GVW on a 6 wheel IHC 4300 is under 26k, Why would you need a CDL?


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

im not sure fred, according to multiple people at the DMV they say because of air brakes. im going to call them now and see what they say.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

:hammerhead::hammerhead: called again one guy said yes, then another guy in the back round yelled at him and said read the rule book, got on the phone and said no you do not need a CDL


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Broncslefty7 said:


> :hammerhead::hammerhead: called again one guy said yes, then another guy in the back round yelled at him and said read the rule book, got on the phone and said no you do not need a CDL


I hate to say I told you so..............butt, I told you so.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

What transmissions do they have?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Broncslefty7 said:


> im not sure fred, according to multiple people at the DMV they say because of air brakes. im going to call them now and see what they say.


It's great it has air brake nothing better. But If your DMV is correct which I doubt and you don't want or need a man with CDL you may consider juice. They stop it but suks next to air.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Please tell me how some :terribletowel:be employed at DMV and not know the rules. For gods sake if you put 20 guy together half or better may know the answer, Dirt, lawn guys of course.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

DT466, Allison A/T, A/R susp, 163 in. WB


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

they just closed 2 dmv;s here and connecticut it pretty small. they where hoping to spread the knowledge of the staff around to other DMV's to reduce wait times. the lines are 6 hrs long now.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Broncslefty7 said:


> DT466, Allison A/T, A/R susp, 163 in. WB


That's a good combo for your intentions


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Broncslefty7 said:


> DT466, Allison A/T, A/R susp, 163 in. WB


Those are nice trucks. Too bad I'm spending money on other stuff this year.

Next year I need to replace a '93 L8000. It's a nice truck, but it's getting way too rusty.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

im really hoping i can get these for under 10k. if so ill own them for a long long time.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Broncslefty7 said:


> im really hoping i can get these for under 10k. if so ill own them for a long long time.


I would think under. You still got to up fit with flatbed and hope it's okay. After the flatbed is on it should bring 16 to 18k maybe more to some.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

hopefully people dont get crazy and try to bid like 15k.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Broncslefty7 said:


> hopefully people dont get crazy and try to bid like 15k.


It's probably worth 15K to some just not me. It's not complete for anything as it sits. Good luck maybe $7500.00 I'll squeeze for you. Lol


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

im hoping for 5k. 16k hours 228k miles. we shall see ill set the limit to 10k


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I bet they are confused at DMV. Most trucks with air brakes are over 26k so yes CDL woth air brake endorsement. I tried registering a pickup 10003 GVWR girls said comm plates next two girls agreed!! I know for fact it is under 12,500 gvwr now but nope I'm wrong. Finally a guy Behind a desk yells out he's correct and brings over the paper! They have no idea what is legal or not


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

I normally just call the CDL enforcement office in Wethersfield. They are the ones handing out tickets so they should know best


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Fireside u still playing around with liquids?


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks for all the info gentlemen!


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

We averaged $13000 for our (2) 4300s last fall from Ritchie Bros. I looked a few weeks ago and pricing looks to have dropped to $11000 average over the last 2 years


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Idk I saw some 08's for for like 11k. But these are all stripped down. And 03's


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

There are a ton of 4300's around me on craigslist for 8-15k. Ball park of 250k miles average.

How many miles are on the ones you bought @Maclawnco?


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm bidding on them on Friday 165-228


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Broncslefty7 said:


> I'm bidding on them on Friday 165-228


Today's the day on the 4300's. Remember a good auction buyer knows when to say no. Any:terribletowel:can bid. Sometime snipen can work to your advantage. Don't be the first bidder wait for the bids to slow down just before the auctioneer is ready to say sold then bid wave your bid # like crazy make sure the auctioneer or his spotters see you.. Of course if it's under the 10K. Best of luck


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Of course the above actions could piss a few off, To bad your there to buy a truck, Not make friends.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks for the info Fred! I was planning on going up and sitting on the hood and just holding my sign up. :terribletowel:


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Broncslefty7 said:


> Thanks for the info Fred! I was planning on going up and sitting on the hood and just holding my sign up. :terribletowel:


LOL smart guy, I didn't know if you were seasoned auction buyer or not.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

nope, first time, but ive been watching the richie auctions online so i sort of have an idea how it goes.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Look at the fuel tanks, and the air tanks as they have a tendency to rot out. Look at the engine around the head, if its clean it may have had a recent in-frame. Good luck. Do not over pay. There is a lot of these trucks out there.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Maybe I'm confused, lol...Is this a online auction or live. There is a difference but it's a long story.  Thumbs Up


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

its both? so there is onsite and online bidders. everything on the engine is clean, the tanks look clean. ive looked everywhere for a clean short wheel base 4300 and i only found 4-5 of them in the entire country. most are 250"+ wheel bases.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Broncslefty7 said:


> its both? so there is onsite and online bidders. everything on the engine is clean, the tanks look clean. ive looked everywhere for a clean short wheel base 4300 and i only found 4-5 of them in the entire country. most are 250"+ wheel bases.


I agree on the wheel base on that size truck they are desirable in a box truck. But there is a lot of them out there. You can shorten a frame way more reasonable than stretching.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Usually less than $1000 to shorten a frame and driveshaft.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

i figured it would be thousands to shorten a truck frame...


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Check the fuel in it. Pretty sure this is the engine that pumps engine oil into the fuel when injector seals go bad. Fuel will look black if injectors need done.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

From the completed auctions listings I just looked at and this is JMO I think you will get it under 10k.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

i think so also, im hoping for 6-8k.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Broncslefty7 said:


> i think so also, im hoping for 6-8k.


Buy 2 or 3, I'll take one.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Broncslefty7 said:


> Fireside u still playing around with liquids?


I did a little last year on some sidewalks but I'm not sure if it's worth it. I got tired of playing and went back to bags! I would like to come up and see your setup maybe it might push me a little.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

anytime, just let me know. rite now we are set up for pool work, but the system is in place. just shoot me a call or text ahead of time 860-371-7810.


Mark send me some cash there is 5 available.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Broncslefty7 said:


> Mark send me some cash there is 5 available.


Dangit.......I was hoping you would sit on one for me. lol

Next year........spending money on asphalt, concrete, and 2 Metal Pless this year.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Nice. This is snow stuff, next year is two new service vans. Which is nice because a new ford transit connect is like 21k


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Looking at my big salt truck ('93 L8000), I'm going to have to replace it next year. Lots of rust on the cab, firewall, etc. Mechanically in good condition, but it's time. 

Had most of my driveway\parking lot milled out. Should have been done 5 years ago. Replaced about half the asphalt and had aboot 50 yds of concrete installed in front of the salt bin and shop. Hoping next year I can add to that and by then determine what gets asphalt and where I'm going to stop with the concrete.

It's only money......


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Looking at my big salt truck ('93 L8000), I'm going to have to replace it next year. Lots of rust on the cab, firewall, etc. Mechanically in good condition, but it's time.
> 
> Had most of my driveway\parking lot milled out. Should have been done 5 years ago. Replaced about half the asphalt and had aboot 50 yds of concrete installed in front of the salt bin and shop. Hoping next year I can add to that and by then determine what gets asphalt and where I'm going to stop with the concrete.
> 
> It's only money......


How much for the ford dump? I got a ford cab behind my shop I took off a beverage body. That's not to old for me. is it 35K GVW?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

FredG said:


> How much for the ford dump? I got a ford cab behind my shop I took off a beverage body. That's not to old for me. is it 35K GVW?


It's a flat bed now, the dump box was rusting when I bought it and went downhill from there.

It's actually a 6x4 but parts are next to impossible to find for the front axle so if it goes, I'm kinda screwed. It was done by Marmon Harrington. 11' reversible plow on it if we need it.

I do believe it's a 35K. Minimum. I need to get one more season out of it. It has a reman Allison and a used engine in it from a few years back. Don't ask.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Almost just bought a loader 200 lots before the trucks come up lol. I may take this short bed kenworth flat bed


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Just did a trans for a town salter in a 95 L-8000. Had a 8.3 Cummins, Eaton 5 speed. Nice basic old trucks.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

kimber750 said:


> Check the fuel in it. Pretty sure this is the engine that pumps engine oil into the fuel when injector seals go bad. Fuel will look black if injectors need done.


They will. Basically it's the 6 cyl version of the 7.3. with that many hrs on it I would think it has had an in frame.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Hey I just want to say thank you all you guys your guidance. I got the truck for $5,500.00!!


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Broncslefty7 said:


> Hey I just want to say thank you all you guys your guidance. I got the truck for $5,500.00!!


Good for you,


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

I almost got 2 lol


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

But for real though thanks for the insight.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Broncslefty7 said:


> I almost got 2 lol


I thought you were going to get one for me???


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I thought you were going to get one for me???


Ya, And hold it till next season till he sells the ford?


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

i can still get another one, send me a metal pless ill send you the truck Thumbs Up


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

So did you get the truck and cost?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

FredG said:


> Ya, And hold it till next season till he sells the ford?


Exactly......


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

yeah i got the truck for 5500 fireside.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Broncslefty7 said:


> Hey I just want to say thank you all you guys your guidance. I got the truck for $5,500.00!!


I would have got two. Good purchase!!


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Next time. Lol. I Burried myself in snow equipment debt three years ago and had a ***** of a time digging my self out of that hole. I'm trying not to do it again lol


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Broncslefty7 said:


> Next time. Lol. I Burried myself in snow equipment debt three years ago and had a ***** of a time digging my self out of that hole. I'm trying not to do it again lol


Most don't repeat that lesson. I done it once that won't happen again. lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Broncslefty7 said:


> Next time. Lol. I Burried myself in snow equipment debt three years ago and had a ***** of a time digging my self out of that hole. I'm trying not to do it again lol


Did that 20 years ago....what a pain that was.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Did that 20 years ago....what a pain that was.


Amen!


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> Just did a trans for a town salter in a 95 L-8000. Had a 8.3 Cummins, Eaton 5 speed. Nice basic old trucks.


Basic is the key word, lol


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

So I ended up opting for one with about 20k more miles, but had no active or stored engine error codes.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

hey mark previously you said shortening a truck was generally pretty cheap, i got quoted 18k+ from two reputable shops around here to shorten a truck up like 4 feet.... i dont need it done but figured id ask for future reference.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Broncslefty7 said:


> hey mark previously you said shortening a truck was generally pretty cheap, i got quoted 18k+ from two reputable shops around here to shorten a truck up like 4 feet.... i dont need it done but figured id ask for future reference.


WHAT??????????????????????????????

Is MJ legal in Taxachussetts?

Even if they had the emissions crap, I can't believe it would cost that much.

They have to cut the frame...twice. Once on each side. Bring the driveshaft to a shop, have it shortened. Shorten up some wiring. Maybe air lines if it has air breaks.

Someone is hosing you.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

thats what i was thinking. i asked out of curiosity when shopping for a flat deck.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Broncslefty7 said:


> thats what i was thinking. i asked out of curiosity when shopping for a flat deck.


Forgot you were in CT. Oops...you get the idea.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> WHAT??????????????????????????????
> 
> Is MJ legal in Taxachussetts?
> 
> ...


The 18 is kinda high. But it can take some time. Spring hanger and cross member holes have to be drilled, etc. It takes a little time to do it right.


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

Yea that's pretty much par for the course here. Typical business practice is to see what other states charge then add 30 percent for no reason, sucker punch you, then send a letter to the state to raise your taxes for the modifications. Oh and let's not forget that you just voided any warranties past and future just by asking a question since they put a note on your account that you like to modify stuff. 

Don't you just love living here?


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

not really..... This state is ridiculously expensive, you see malloy is trying to raise sales tax to 6.75%... and tax unreusable plastics. Plastic bags, PVC pipe, PVC fencing, etc etc the list goes on and on. We already have a 7.75% luxury tax on items like hot tubs ETC ETC.....


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

oh and now they want to dump another 600 million to bring the bus route up to uconn. it runs from new britain to hartford and the only people using it are the dope heads to go to hartford every morning to get their methadone..... Uconn told them no wayyy dont bring the bus route anywhere near them and they are still trying to push it through... too bad theres no conservatives that can win in this state. when malloy passed that raise to the state employees last year, anyone that has already retired and gotten a pension also got the raise..........................


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

So i decided on the 10' DXT for the international, getting quotes around 7800 installed which is a little less than i was expecting. not sure if i am going to build or buy a liquid system for the back of it yet.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Broncslefty7 said:


> So i decided on the 10' DXT for the international, getting quotes around 7800 installed which is a little less than i was expecting. not sure if i am going to build or buy a liquid system for the back of it yet.


I thought the 700 gal. liquid sys is why you wanted the truck?


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Yeah it is, but I'm not sure if I'm going to build one from scratch or buy a prefabbed one


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Broncslefty7 said:


> So i decided on the 10' DXT for the international, getting quotes around 7800 installed which is a little less than i was expecting. not sure if i am going to build or buy a liquid system for the back of it yet.


Lucky you, I was quoted $10k.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I had my Hino shortened 6', driveshaft cut and rebalanced, recertified and air ride dump valve installed for $1,800 Canadian including 13% sales tax... It's super cheap to shorten a wheelbase, if not drive it up to Canada lol


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Lucky you, I was quoted $10k.


Yea but you had a quote from a real shop installing it, ask him what my 10' DXT mount looked like from another place.

5500 for that truck is nice - shortening a frame isn't really that hard. We turned a 26' Freightliner into a 11' Freightliner - Tape measure, plasma cutter, magnetic drill press and more than one drill bit.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

framer1901 said:


> Yea but you had a quote from a real shop installing it, ask him what my 10' DXT mount looked like from another place.
> 
> 5500 for that truck is nice - shortening a frame isn't really that hard. We turned a 26' Freightliner into a 11' Freightliner - Tape measure, plasma cutter, magnetic drill press and more than one drill bit.....


That was from B&B.

Decided to make the 10' Monroe work again.


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

I heard a rumor that the grand plan for The Busway to Nowhere was to eventually link Bradley to Union Station so that people can fly in to Bradley then ride the bus to get to the train station for a day trip to NYC....


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Lolol. Who makes bus ways anymore anyways. At least a trolley system would be way cooler.


In terms of the 10'dxt, I think I will buy the plow and then have a welding shop assemble. I had this shop basically rebuild an entire fisher mounting system and bracket and it came out mint for 600.

Most of the places I called didn't know the universal mount required welding.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Oh and I asked one of my customers (Malloys right hand man) if the route was turning a profit and he responded "it's not supposed to make money it's public transportation." I see more of those stupid green buses on regular roads than I do on the bus route anyways. Waste of money. The plow contract for just the bus stops is something like 100k. It's pretty stupid.


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

I remember a while ago they were arguing over who's responsibility it was for plowing. So instead of figuring out what agency it was they just contracted it out??


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

It's not a bus way from Bradley that's the sunshine in malloys eye it's the rail service. Only need 754 million for the connection to the line they are extending from new haven to Springfield.They are building that out now. My guy on the transportation comm say busway to Waterbury to be built along with the mix master project!!! 3.4 billion dollars is needed. What's even better no bidders on both projects so they are rebidding a project again with no funding.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

18k to shorten a truck frame 4 feet...

The **** they're smoking must be cream of the crop.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Nice just like the baseball stadium in hartford. That didn't get bid out either just handed out


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

The state plows the route. They contract out the bus stops


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

Got it. So what was the big plowing argument about? Unless this is the solution they came up with to solve it.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

I don't think there was a plowing arguement


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Broncslefty7 said:


> Nice just like the baseball stadium in hartford. That didn't get bid out either just handed out


Dam Italians....LOL. MJD I'm a Italian immigrate if it keeps me from getting slapped. Peace out,,


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Lol.


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

I looked into putting 10 ft dxts on my 4300s and it was going to overload the front axle so we didnt. Congrats on your new truck. Theyre sweet rigs


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

what did you end up putting on it?


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Broncslefty7 said:


> what did you end up putting on it?


Actually didnt put anything. They just spread for us. I figured the 2 or 3 hours they would plow before they start chasing loaders and spreading salt wasnt worth the investment or risk of damaging the spreader - murphys law loves to bite me.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

yeah, i dont have any loaders yet. we have rite around 16 acres over 4 properties within 2 blocks of each other, so this will be paired with a skid steer, so it will be nice to have something on the front of it to push with. it will free up my F350 to go find more work. last year salting all of that with a 2 yard spreader was a nightmare, its about 15 minutes back to our shop and it was just a pretty big inconvenience.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

this thing turns on a dime, it is 12' 7" from the back of the cab to the end of the frame. its holding 40-45 PSI of oil pressure at idle. small oil leak maybe 5-6 drops over night, and a small air brake line leak. other than that it runs like a top.


----------



## alfman (Sep 27, 2001)

You will love that setup. Just built a 4400 tractor plow rig last year. Dt 466 / Allison went with a 10' dxt and a leftover 5 yd buyers v box. Turns on a dime,easy to see out of, and cheaper than a wore out one ton.


----------



## alfman (Sep 27, 2001)

Here is some build pics.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I've been waiting for you to chime in Don!


----------



## alfman (Sep 27, 2001)

Built a console for my controls and definitely add a air ride seat!


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Thank you very much sir that is exactly what I was looking for. I'm putting a 10 foot DXT on my 4300 on Thursday


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

I was thinking of building a box like that. Couple gas cans, chains etc.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Broncslefty7 said:


> Thank you very much sir that is exactly what I was looking for. I'm putting a 10 foot DXT on my 4300 on Thursday


I've seen that truck in person, it is a very nice setup. Don did a great job putting it together, I don't think you'll regret it a bit.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

As always a class act gentlemen thanks for all the info


----------



## alfman (Sep 27, 2001)

Broncslefty7 said:


> I was thinking of building a box like that. Couple gas cans, chains etc.


I was going to make it out of stainless till I priced the materials. I'll paint it every year till it rots away then build a new one.

If you notice the white board on the frame, it is a recycled plastic material I siliconed to the frame to keep drag chain remnants off the driveline I think it was like $150


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Yeah I am putting a liquid tank on ours so I will probly skip that step. Normally I'll fiberglass a piece of marine board in our dump trucks under spreaders


----------



## TheXpress2002 (Oct 9, 2007)

Love both of mine.

Truck Tech in Westland MI did the set-ups.

6.4k for central hydros, electric solenoid controls, shortening the frame, encased rear bumper, reworking the brakes and install of the spreader.

Custom plow install as both run 9.2 DXT without issue.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Why 9.2 instead of 10?


----------



## TheXpress2002 (Oct 9, 2007)

Broncslefty7 said:


> Why 9.2 instead of 10?


Interchangeable between the rest of the fleet.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

TheXpress2002 said:


> Interchangeable between the rest of the fleet.


And a 9'2" with wings is going to be far more productive.

Ryan, check your PM's.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Make sure you put fenders or something on the back axle or that box will fill with slush.


----------



## TheXpress2002 (Oct 9, 2007)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Make sure you put fenders or something on the back axle or that box will fill with slush.


Yes a couple nice fellas (Oomkes and Defcon) mention that on a daily basis. I refuse out of spite.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

TheXpress2002 said:


> Yes a couple nice fellas (Oomkes and Defcon) mention that on a daily basis. I refuse out of spite.


Is spite another term for cheap basterd???


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Defcon 5 said:


> Is spite another term for cheap basterd???


I thought it was a soft drink that goes good with Seagrams.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Don't point oot the bald tyres...or the 600# plow flap.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Don't point oot the bald tyres...or the 600# plow flap.


Didn't think it needed to be pointed out....Any Moron can Literally see it


----------



## TheXpress2002 (Oct 9, 2007)

Defcon 5 said:


> Didn't think it needed to be pointed out....Any Moron can Literally see it


The 700# flap came from Grand Rapids.

Must be something in the water, and explains why Oomkes is the way he is.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Yeah I put a set of wheel wells on it. Minimized I think it was called


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Bought another 4300 a few weeks back online thru an auction site. Picked it up on Friday an a CEL is on. Active turbo failure. Shop is going to see whats going on and repair. Hoping its just a sensor or something short of a full on turbo replace. Shop owner told me to get away from the maxforce engines. Apparently they are the reasons we can get into these trucks on the cheap. Oh well. At least we cant see thru the floor on these new ones.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Maclawnco said:


> Bought another 4300 a few weeks back online thru an auction site. Picked it up on Friday an a CEL is on. Active turbo failure. Shop is going to see whats going on and repair. Hoping its just a sensor or something short of a full on turbo replace. Shop owner told me to get away from the maxforce engines. Apparently they are the reasons we can get into these trucks on the cheap. Oh well. At least we cant see thru the floor on these new ones.


What year, engine, and what's the code?


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Randall Ave said:


> What year, engine, and what's the code?


Not sure what code it was. 2011 truck with a maxforce engine


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Maclawnco said:


> Not sure what code it was. 2011 truck with a maxforce engine


I don't have any around that year coming in, cept for a Max Force 7. That's the v-8, twin turbo, just had those off for a bad oil leak. The newer engines are not the best.


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Randall Ave said:


> I don't have any around that year coming in, cept for a Max Force 7. That's the v-8, twin turbo, just had those off for a bad oil leak. The newer engines are not the best.


Im pretty sure these are still the inline 6, a new variation of the 466? We had one that needed to flow better. That one runs like a champ now.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Maclawnco said:


> Im pretty sure these are still the inline 6, a new variation of the 466? We had one that needed to flow better. That one runs like a champ now.


Understood...


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

yeah MAXX force 7 is terrible per my international dealer, he says stick with the older trucks pre 2004 with the DT466. he also said stay away from the cat c7


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Maclawnco said:


> Im pretty sure these are still the inline 6, a new variation of the 466? We had one that needed to flow better. That one runs like a champ now.


My opinion is during the regens, to much fuel wash down in the cylinders. Then the oil get to much fuel, and carbon. Don't over extend you service intervals. 
..


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Our mechanic is a former International tech. He states that he would rather have a 300k DT466, than a 100k Maxxforce. 

Judging on used pricing, I have to say that the buyers in the market seem to agree.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Turbos off a Maxforce 7. Cheesy gaskets leaked like a siv. The motor threw up at 60,000.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

City of Boston has a fleet of fire engines with maxxforce power plants all broke. They just ordered 32 engines just to replace 5 year old apparatus!


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

fireside said:


> City of Boston has a fleet of fire engines with maxxforce power plants all broke. They just ordered 32 engines just to replace 5 year old apparatus!


International can't give the medium duty's away with their engines. At least you can get a Cummins now in them.


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

You wouldn't believe how many school busses I see around here belching blue/white smoke. Every single one of them has a Maxxforce badge on the side.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Phase 2 complete. Next up a spray system.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

on the way back from the boss dealer yesterday people are looking at me just shaking their heads. its funny how much people hate winter and snow.....


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Need more pictures I love snow porn!


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Go grab the tissues


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks for the Sprayer VSI its a sharp unit, Now step 3 is complete all thats left is fixing the oil leaks, and welding a tool basket together behind the cab.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I love my 4300 I have a xls on it 
How much weight will be on back 
I know my 5 yard salter is enough to plow flat lots with food rear tires 
Truck looks sharp I'm to stupid to use a v plow had one got rid of it love the xls


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Should be about 9600 lbs


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Should be great set up 

Good luck


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Broncslefty7 said:


> Thanks for the Sprayer VSI its a sharp unit, Now step 3 is complete all thats left is fixing the oil leaks, and welding a tool basket together behind the cab.
> 
> View attachment 174008
> 
> ...


Just curious. What is the capacity of the spray tank?


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

750 gallons


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Th


Broncslefty7 said:


> 750 gallons


Anks


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

Nice looking truck. Gonna letter it or leave it all incognito?


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

we are going to letter it, just waiting for the print guy. have to replace the oil pump on the truck and then shes done. the whole rig cost about 27k
5k for the truck at acution
2k to ship it from los angeles to CT
8200 for a 10' boss DXT
11k for the liquid system
1k for small repairs to the truck

hopefully this thing pushes snow for a long time, there wasnt a spot of rust on it.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Broncslefty7 said:


> we are going to letter it, just waiting for the print guy. have to replace the oil pump on the truck and then shes done. the whole rig cost about 27k
> 5k for the truck at acution
> 2k to ship it from los angeles to CT
> 8200 for a 10' boss DXT
> ...


Engine oil pump on a DT466E? I gotta do one on Saturday for a customer. There not that bad to do.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

i actually dont think i need to replace the entire pump, just the gasket. the problem is the last ****** who did it bolted it from the front instead of the back, so i need to pull the radiator and all of the pulleys.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Broncslefty7 said:


> i actually dont think i need to replace the entire pump, just the gasket. the problem is the last ****** who did it bolted it from the front instead of the back, so i need to pull the radiator and all of the pulleys.


Can you pull the bolts out a bit and cut the heads off? The cost of new bolts would be probably be less than the hassle of yanking the radiator and pulleys.

I had to do that on alternator on a Cessna 182 with the bolt backwards, unless I wanted to remove the engine from the aircraft.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

idk, my mechanic has been here for 28 years, born in raised to be a diesel mechanic in ghana. hes way to stubborn to be told differently.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Broncslefty7 said:


> i actually dont think i need to replace the entire pump, just the gasket. the problem is the last ****** who did it bolted it from the front instead of the back, so i need to pull the radiator and all of the pulleys.


Don't know what you mean on the bolts. Can only put the pump on one way. Look at the swash plate and the rotor. Me personally, I'd replace the pump. But it's your call.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

i will most likley end up replacing it to be safe.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

The parts I have coming. Oil pump, front seal. The three bolts and the washer for the balancer hub. Belts and hoses. When you remove the pump. The drive gear on the snout of the crank. Look at it good, I've seen them cracked.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Almost done


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

I spy a fullsize lightbar on the roof


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Boy what a let down just pictures!! I get plow sexting movies. Ok I'm jealous lol


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

It won’t let me post videos. I texted you videos fireside did u get them?


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Whalen justice bar with alleys and takedowns. 2 ions in the grill and two on the rear bumper.


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

Nice. I love full size bars on a truck. Looks so much better than a minibar or beacon strobes.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

yeah i had to go all out on it or else it would have been lame. now its more "Professional" looking... :terribletowel:


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

here you go, the right side also sprays but lots of cars and i wasnt too sure about soaking them yet lol.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

She's done.


----------



## Biscayne (Jan 5, 2014)

That's a good lookin truck!


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Ty sir


----------

